# Show me your D.I.Y box play house.



## planetjenessa (Dec 7, 2011)

Since we have plenty of threads for "show me your cages" i thought it would be a cool idea to make a thread to show off your d.i.y cardboard play house.
not just boxes laying around on the floor, but a custom play house you built! 

I have 4 rats, a chinchilla & a rabbit, lately i been working on this awesome, heavy duty cardboard play house that all my animals could enjoy. 
Its not finished yet, but i know i have to make it sturdy enough for my rabbit to play on, fun & tall enough for my chinchilla, and plenty of rooms/hiding areas for my rats.
As well as trying to make it look 'pretty" enough while it will stays in the living room.

Dose anyone have a clubhouse, play house, box house you have made for your furry babies? 
What materials did you use to hold all the items together? 
come on!! & show off your Clubhouses. 

(once mine is finished, i will post pictures)


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Cool idea for a thread! I look forward to seeing other peoples' creations.

Here's a fort I made a few years back. I just put together a bunch of old household boxes. I didn't put in much effort to make it look pretty but my rats enjoyed it. I just used tape to hold it together because my rats at the time were not interested in chewing or eating tape. 
View attachment 8444


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

This was last night's lay out. meaning in about an hour or so I'll be changing it back up. Its made from 3 milk crates (there are rags over the Diamond openings because Charles got his foot stuck one day (though it could of just been from his Pituatory tumor RIP buddy)). A Cat cube. a 19 gallon plastic tub (normally its on its side so they can get in it). 2 small locker storage thingies. An igloo. An edible log. Also in one of the milk crates a kleenex box. Also have the ramps from the Rat manor to make "walls" and bridges. not that they actually use them or pay attention to them. They actually have my whole room to roam in since its rat proofed, and my boys are pretty good about not chewing on stuff. There is also a Cat post (for my cat originally, but they figured out how to climb it), some sort of cat cube bed thing. And also Storm seems to think that my Trash can is a play area. Oh well, at lease it isn't Soda who likes to Climb on the fan and get into my laundry hamper.

Last nights (by the way, I have No idea why it is on the second pic there is a black line)




























And just for fun. Monday's set up (well, actually, it lasted for two days since on Sunday they really didn't get to play all that much)


----------



## planetjenessa (Dec 7, 2011)

wow, looks better then mines ) i love it!


----------



## planetjenessa (Dec 7, 2011)

WOW, thats a good idea to use crates! since mine is cardboard, im sure within a few months, ill have to throw it out!


----------

